# Amtraks Latest Blame Game For It's Abysmal "On Time Performance"  Record



## FastTrax (Jul 6, 2022)

www.amtrak.com/home.html

www.facebook.com/Amtrak/

www.instagram.com/amtrak/?hl=en

www.tumblr.com/tagged/amtrak?sort=top

www.indeed.com/cmp/Amtrak/reviews

www.twitter.com/amtrakalerts

www.tiktok.com/@amtrak?lang=en

www.insider.com/review-amtrak-train-new-york-chicago-2021-7

www.amtraktrains.com/threads/amtrak-service-cancellations-and-restorations-2022.80655/

www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2019/10/18/amtraks-chronic-delays-are-costing-millions-dollars-report-says/

www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2021/12/08/amtrak-worker-shortage-service/

www.bts.gov/content/amtrak-time-performance-trends-and-hours-delay-cause

https://ca.indeed.com/amp/Amtrak/reviews?fcountry=ALL

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Amtrak-Reviews-E2912.htm

https://blog.amtrak.com/2019/05/why-are-amtrak-trains-delayed-by-freight-trains/

www.reddit.com/r/Amtrak/comments/ri5ph7/why_are_the_trains_always_47_years_delayed/

www.tedium.co/2017/04/25/amtrak-train-delay-history/

www.quora.com/Do-all-Amtrak-trains-run-2-to-5-hour-delays

www.quora.com/Are-the-conductors-on-Amtrak-always-horribly-rude

www.trains.com/trn/news-reviews/news-wire/amtrak-extends-cuts-to-seven-long-distance-routes--into-may/

www.downsizinggovernment.org/transportation/privatizing-amtrak

www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2020/02/24/amtrak-blames-freight-trains-passenger-delays-getting-worse/4851468002/

www.outsider.com/news/former-amtrak-conductor-believes-poor-maintenance-caused-derailment-killed-three/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amtrak

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Amtrak

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Amtrak_routes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Amtrak_stations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_accidents_on_Amtrak


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 6, 2022)

Other countries have modern and reliable trains. Why can't we do that here in the U.S.?


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 6, 2022)

Robert Moses who incepted his massive  highway project. Funny thing though his granddaughter Dorothy Shultz was the captain of Conrail Police Department Metropolitan Region at Grand Central Terminal. Only profitable railroad sector is BNSF and UP with their double stack Transcon super freights.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 6, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Other countries have modern and reliable trains. Why can't we do that here in the U.S.?


Most people do not realize how big the US is compared to Europe. Europe is much mope densely populated relative to the US. Also there are many geographic problems.
In California, there are only two North-South routes, either the coastal route or the Central Valley. Between north of LA and San Francisco there are no East-West routes.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 6, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Most people do not realize how big the US is compared to Europe. Europe is much mope densely populated relative to the US. Also there are many geographic problems.
> In California, there are only two North-South routes, either the coastal route or the Central Valley. Between north of LA and San Francisco there are no East-West routes.


The U.S. and Europe are about the same size, but Europe has more than twice as many inhabitants. But that doesn't explain why we can't have modern and reliable rail transportation. Nor does anything having to do with geography. 

The reason we're lagging behind every other modern country is the airline industry, which doesn't want the U.S. to have rail transportation because it would hurt their profits, and that's the only reason. It would actually decimate the airline industry because once people got used to high-speed rail transportation, which is far more comfortable and reliable, or has the potential to be, anyway, but once people got used to that, few people would want to fly. 

The only advantage air transportation has is it's quite a bit faster. Obviously, we're only talking about travel within the continental U.S. For me, the stress and discomfort of flying wouldn't be worth the time savings unless I was in a big hurry to get somewhere.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> The U.S. and Europe are about the same size, but Europe has more than twice as many inhabitants. But that doesn't explain why we can't have modern and reliable rail transportation. Nor does anything having to do with geography.


You make a valid point, however I used to do a lot of work in Europe and it seemed to me people took shorter trips.  London to Paris, Frankfurt to Geneva, Milan to Rome, etc.  At those distances trains are a much more attractive option than say LA to New York.  Just my experience no data to back it up.

I also suspect that the Europeans do more to subsidize the railroads than we do.  Not that we don't subsidize the airlines, we do of course.  

Its complicated, but I sure would like to have reasonable rail options.  

We have exactly two trains a day through Utah, the California Zephyr goes east to Chicago or west to San Francisco.  The train to San Francisco departs at 11:30 pm, the one to Chicago at 3:30 am.  That's it, no other destinations, no other times.  Not real convenient and slower than driving.  More and better service would be great.


----------

